# Co2 Chamber



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my finished Co2 chamber....










Cost:
14L Tub £1.99 (Poundstretcher)
1m Tubing £2.88 (B&Q)
Co2 bottle £13.99 (Halfords)
Gas Regulator £17.99 (Halfords)

Total cost: £36.85


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

What size mice or rats are you going to be doing in it ...? It looks pretty good. 
Have you tried it out yet ...? Sorry for all the questions i sound like an overexcited child. lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine is a very similar size and only really allows for young mice and rats but I only ever "cull" poorly or unhealthy ones so I'm not doing it en masse!

I reckon you could get a medium sized guinea pig in there or several medium sized ratties :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just snap their necks...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

arm2010 said:


> What size mice or rats are you going to be doing in it ...? It looks pretty good.
> Have you tried it out yet ...? Sorry for all the questions i sound like an overexcited child. lol



At the moment i'll be using it for rat weaners, if i need a bigger tub i'll just buy a bigger tub & drill the holes in for the tube etc.. Not used it yet, waiting for the rats to get to right size (they shouldn't be too far off). If i have loads to cull then i can always do it in a couple of batches etc...


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

"mice" and "rats" probably aren't good tags for this thread...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Soulwax said:


> "mice" and "rats" probably aren't good tags for this thread...



Why not? It's in the feeder section & this will be used to dispatch rats & mice, so tags are correct :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*Co2*

I built one very similar and have done one for Luke C. Does over 200 rodents per cylinder. Very efficient and time saving.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Why not? It's in the feeder section & this will be used to dispatch rats & mice, so tags are correct :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


Tags aren't section specific, so any one could innocently type in rats or mice looking for nice cute pictures... :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm not being all like "change it" or anything, just seemed bizarre


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Here's my finished Co2 chamber....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks pretty similar to mine!

I just melted a hole through and shove the gas regulator in without a pipe!

It works great, but make sure your lids fairly tight, and don't use too big a box are my tips!

I've found more smaller batches in a smaller container to be quicker and easier to control. : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> Looks pretty similar to mine!
> 
> I just melted a hole through and shove the gas regulator in without a pipe!
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for that, i plan to do several batches if it isn't big enough (it should be big enough for adult rats, even if i have to do 2 at a time). At the moment i have 3 weaner males to do (the 4 females in the litter i'll grow on a bit). I've only just started breeding the rats which is why i wanted a Co2 chamber (used to dispatch the mice by cervical dislocation so had no need for one before).


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Dry ice and warm warter does it for me cheap as chip


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

cubeykc said:


> Dry ice and warm warter does it for me cheap as chip


Where do you get your dry ice? And how do you keep it frozen? :hmm:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> Where do you get your dry ice? And how do you keep it frozen? :hmm:


I get mine of a friend who buys big lumps at a time he gets it online and keeps it in a insulated container


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

looks good must make me 1 soon maybe


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

cubeykc said:


> I get mine of a friend who buys big lumps at a time he gets it online and keeps it in a insulated container


Ahh! OK. Only ever seen the little bits, and they don't stay frozen for long!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> Ahh! OK. Only ever seen the little bits, and they don't stay frozen for long!


thats why I get mine of my m8 he only gets it in once every now and then when his rats have reached size


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i used the chamber tonight for the first time :2thumb:. I couldn't believe how quick they went. It worked really well so all in all i'm pleased with it & can say yes it works :2thumb:.


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Well i used the chamber tonight for the first time :2thumb:. I couldn't believe how quick they went. It worked really well so all in all i'm pleased with it & can say yes it works :2thumb:.


I like this method. If done correctly, it works really well, and seems like a peaceful end to me.

Glad it went well for you. : victory:


----------



## CinderellaBoy (Sep 12, 2010)

I made one quite similar myself, I used paintball supplies to make mine. Needless to say, I won't be doing THAT ($$$$$) again LOL. The next one will also have a much bigger tank.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

CinderellaBoy said:


> I made one quite similar myself, I used paintball supplies to make mine. Needless to say, I won't be doing THAT ($$$$$) again LOL. The next one will also have a much bigger tank.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


if you were to get a bigger tank would that c02 cylinder need emptying fully to properly gas the rodents or do you just stop the supply when they drop sorta thing? also does the cylinder need emptying aswell for the tank you got now?


----------



## CinderellaBoy (Sep 12, 2010)

*New tanks*



andy20146 said:


> if you were to get a bigger tank would that c02 cylinder need emptying fully to properly gas the rodents or do you just stop the supply when they drop sorta thing? also does the cylinder need emptying aswell for the tank you got now?


No it doesn't take the entire tank to gas them. That little tank can be used 2 or 3 times with a tub that size. The chamber I have now uses 5lb tanks and I gas 30 or 40 rats every time I gas and I can use it for about a month before it needs refilling.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

CinderellaBoy said:


> I made one quite similar myself, I used paintball supplies to make mine. Needless to say, I won't be doing THAT ($$$$$) again LOL. The next one will also have a much bigger tank.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


dont suppose you could describe how you make this praticular one and the names of the the equipment you used??


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

corny girl said:


> At the moment i'll be using it for rat weaners, if i need a bigger tub i'll just buy a bigger tub & drill the holes in for the tube etc.. Not used it yet, waiting for the rats to get to right size (they shouldn't be too far off). If i have loads to cull then i can always do it in a couple of batches etc...


have you tried it out and did it work ok?


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

CinderellaBoy said:


> No it doesn't take the entire tank to gas them. That little tank can be used 2 or 3 times with a tub that size. The chamber I have now uses 5lb tanks and I gas 30 or 40 rats every time I gas and I can use it for about a month before it needs refilling.


so say I had about 10-20 mice or rats, and I am using a little c02 cylinder, one like this one:
Co2 16gm Threaded cartridges x 10 & Neoprene cover | eBay UK

would I only need to use one or more of these canisters to kill that amount of rats/mice?


----------



## CinderellaBoy (Sep 12, 2010)

*Chamber*



andy20146 said:


> dont suppose you could describe how you make this praticular one and the names of the the equipment you used??


You can use whatever size tub that suits your needs.I prefer sterilite myself but whatever works for you should be good. Then just drill a hole in one end the appropriate size ( I think 11/16") so you can attach the fitting that comes with a remote supply hose for a paintball set up like this one:

Tippmann Sports - 98 Custom A-5/X7 Remote Line

Then I used A large mounting washer like the kind that comes on EMT conduit fittings to attach it to the inside of the tub. Then the hose attaches to the fitting with a quick connect just like normal air hose.You can choose any size CO2 can up to 24 oz (I think that's the largest) and use the knob on the top of the tank valve to control the flow of gas. I used rubber gaskets on mine where the fitting passes through the tub, I don't think they were necessary.I think if you were using those small canisters of CO2 you may need to use 2 of them every time you want to gas, if not more.


----------

